# Recommend A Tough Watch



## clyde

hi guys

after years of destroying numerous seikos and eco drive's, i thought it was time i asked for expert advice,most death's occured whilst doing tree surgery, and wind surfing poorly, i have also ventured in rock climbing which caused quite a bit of scratching to faces.

i was in the states a seen a invicta subaqua reduced from $600 to $200 which can withstand 200m has anyone used this model. or should i stick with cheap casio.


----------



## Guest

If you plan on destroying the watch anyway (or at least trying it very hard like I'm with my "beaters") then go with Casio. They are cheap, replacable, robust and last for years of abuse. At least that was the choice I made and I think it was solid. I have one cheap Casio as a pool watch and it has outlasted the last few pool watches I had, I seem to bang them to tiles all the time so I've got few watches that have had their crystals shattered, bezels drop out and so forth, this Casio seems to be lasting well, only has some battle scars but I'm not too scared of those


----------



## zed4130

Ive just got one of these for camping and general abuse, was Â£10 posted on ebay, i cant see the point in spending loads on a watch to beat up, or casio's gshocks, so yep casio would be your best bet, tough and cheap to replace,

paul

this is what i got,my nephews mate has used one of these twice in Afghanistan so should take the abuse, im off camping tues so see if it can take pool swimming,sea swimming and what ever else i throw at it,


----------



## Griff

Titanium, sapphire, 200M, screw down crown


----------



## mrteatime

Griff said:


> Titanium, sapphire, 200M, screw down crown


been looking at one of those for a while.....


----------



## Julian Latham

clyde said:


> after years of destroying numerous seikos and eco drive's, i thought it was time i asked for expert advice, most death's occured whilst doing *tree surgery *


Would have thought that would be one activity where you wouldn't want to get snagged by a wrist strap !!!! Have you considered the merits of a pocket watch ?


----------



## Griff

If I was up a tree I wouldn't want to be fiddling in me pockets :no:


----------



## shadowninja

If you want actual tough and not looking tough, there is only one choice, really.

http://www.gshock.com/content/toughness/resistance/

I am happy to be proven wrong by putting forward my G-shock for a game of watch conkers.


----------

